# can i see photos of everyones minis in harness



## lucky lodge (May 3, 2010)

As the title says i would love to see all the different harness


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2010)

Here's our stallion, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF*, in his Lutke show harness















Closer up:


----------



## Sue_C. (May 3, 2010)

One of my broodmares, Crackers (Sweetwaters Little My Girl) in a cheapo biothane harness.






Our "home grown" "A" gelding, Shooter (Long Shots Little Maximoto)in an Amish harness from Little Steppers.






Another of our foals, "B" gelding, Twister, (Long Shots Texas Tornado) in his custom Amish harness from Little Steppers.






I am just waiting now for my new betahane deluxe sport harness to arrive from County Carriages USA, which will be Crackers' new harness for CDE's.


----------



## Kendra (May 3, 2010)

Hawk in a harness from Ron's horse harness:






And in his fancy new show harness (breeching from the Ron's harness):











Duke in the Lutke:


----------



## RhineStone (May 3, 2010)

Our son driving Alax at the '09 Villa Louis Carriage Classic. Alax is sporting the Essential Plus harness from Driving Essentials, with the Freedom Collar from Camptown.


----------



## Kendra (May 3, 2010)

Myrna - how tall is Alax? The freedom collar looks great on Alax, but I tried it on Hawk last weekend and it was way too bulky for him.


----------



## RhineStone (May 3, 2010)

Kendra said:


> Myrna - how tall is Alax? The freedom collar looks great on Alax, but I tried it on Hawk last weekend and it was way too bulky for him.


37". It fits our smaller minis OK, but wraps around a lot and potentially interferes with the saddle. I don't know if Marjean makes them in smaller sizes. We only have the one.

Myrna


----------



## lucky lodge (May 4, 2010)

great photos keep them comeing......................


----------



## Sandee (May 4, 2010)

Here's my bunch: Mandalay Bay in her first year:





Simply Awesome in 2008:





and the "old man" (now 22 when he was only 16) Mr. Chips:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 4, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Kendra said:
> 
> 
> > Myrna - how tall is Alax? The freedom collar looks great on Alax, but I tried it on Hawk last weekend and it was way too bulky for him.
> ...


Yes, Marjean recently came out with a model that is about 2" shorter behind the tug D for those smaller minis. That's always been my complaint about the FC as well so I may get Kody a shorter one if he gets back to driving. I don't know if I'd want a pair model FC to be shorter though- isn't a pair breastcollar supposed to be longer so it ties directly into the tug billets on the saddle?

Leia


----------



## shalamara minis (May 5, 2010)

Here is one of ours.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 6, 2010)

Here's Bob in his Ozark Mountain Pleasure Harness. I've had this harness since 2001 and I have always shown and trained in it. In fact, this is the only harness I own.


----------



## lucky lodge (May 7, 2010)

WOW great photos keep them comeing


----------



## Ouburgia (May 7, 2010)

Abbey in Training


----------



## jegray21 (May 13, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> Here's Bob in his Ozark Mountain Pleasure Harness. I've had this harness since 2001 and I have always shown and trained in it. In fact, this is the only harness I own.


----------

